# Corion vs Wood



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

What are the differences between these two for slate calls? Say using an aluminum surface? (Jason, you got me hooked on the aluminum surface...)


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

88luneke said:


> What are the differences between these two for slate calls? Say using an aluminum surface? (Jason, you got me hooked on the aluminum surface...)


Everything in Corion is going to be higher pitched. It's denser than wood, and there isn't any sound pockets for the sound to reverberate off of. The result? A sharp, loud, crisp call. About the most unique sound in the turkey woods. 

How many turkeys have ever been called to in MI with a corion call? Very few. In fact, I bet less than a 100 finished corion calls exist in the state (Just based on my experience. I could be way off). They can turn a bird that has heard every big-box call in a second. Guaranteed? No. Better shot at fooling a wary bird? Absolutely. 

I love them.

That said. They're not cheap.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

From the way you guys sounded on the other thread with it being hard to get the material I'm not at all surprised that it would be a little more expensive haha

Would you happen to have any videos or audio clips of comparisons? I searched YouTube and found nothing. Searched google and found very little as well.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So does "different" sounding kill turkeys or sounding like a turkey kill turkeys


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So does "different" sounding kill turkeys or sounding like a turkey kill turkeys


Do you only carry one call into the woods?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Different turkeys sound different.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Not what I am getting at.. I carry a tube.. Too me a tube is not the most realistic call, but it is a flat killer.. Until I heard one in the woods, a trumpet was not the most realistic to me, but birds crave it.. FF said same about corian with it being higher in pitch. I believe most callers call to backend, but thats another thread. Ive heard the same about scratch boxes, wing bones and different wood combos in boxes. 

So is it that these calls are different or is it there is something in there that better replicates the tone of real hen. 

I have never bought into these stories where guys work a bird for a couple days than make a tube out of a pill bottle and go kill the bird because they gave them something "different". I think they finally killed the bird A. Because he was killable at that moment or B.. They found a call that better replicated a real hen or a hen said gobbler was familiar with. I believe it has more to do with realism than the fact its different. I dont buy into the notion of killing a because its something he has not heard, its because you gave him something he is familiar with.. 

Ack, I ditched the vest a few years back.. 90 percent of the time I use two a tube and a mouth call.. I carry a couple pots but rarely see use in the woods.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So does "different" sounding kill turkeys or sounding like a turkey kill turkeys



A good caller sounds "better" than a real turkey. You know this and I'm not going to spin my wheels arguing with you.

Are turkeys smart? Absolutely 100% no. Can they become call wary? Yes. I almost exclusively hunt public land. My success increased dramatically when I began using custom calls. You do the same thing yourself. Why not just buy a name-brand call and hit the woods? Because you know the unique sound of a custom call aids in your success.

In summary, I will state that sounding "different" kills turkeys. Period.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> A good caller sounds "better" than a real turkey. You know this and I'm not going to spin my wheels arguing with you.
> 
> Are turkeys smart? Absolutely 100% no. Can they become call wary? Yes. I almost exclusively hunt public land. My success increased dramatically when I began using custom calls. You do the same thing yourself.  Why not just buy a name-brand call and hit the woods? Because you know the unique sound of a custom call aids in your success.
> 
> In summary, I will state that sounding "different" kills turkeys. Period.


I think you missed his point.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I think you missed his point.


And I think you missed mine. It was tough to see at the end of my post...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> A good caller sounds "better" than a real turkey. You know this and I'm not going to spin my wheels arguing with you.
> 
> Are turkeys smart? Absolutely 100% no. Can they become call wary? Yes. I almost exclusively hunt public land. My success increased dramatically when I began using custom calls. You do the same thing yourself. Why not just buy a name-brand call and hit the woods? Because you know the unique sound of a custom call aids in your success.
> 
> In summary, I will state that sounding "different" kills turkeys. Period.


 I think you will find that there are a lot of master callmakers that will agree 100% with this.And for good reason.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> I think you will find that there are a lot of master callmakers that will agree 100% with this.And for good reason.


I would hope so! Their business sales more than likely depend on that line of thinking! :lol:

Interesting thread....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Sounding like a turkey works. The more you sound like a turkey the better you'll do. It's really that simple. This is proven out every day you have a hen call a Tom away from you. Did she sound "unique" or did she sound like a real turkey?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> A
> 
> You do the same thing yourself. Why not just buy a name-brand call and hit the woods? Because you know the unique sound of a custom call aids in your success.
> 
> In summary, I will state that sounding "different" kills turkeys. Period.


 If sounding unique is sounding like a real turkey than yes.. 

And after running hundreds of custom pot calls, alot have nothing over some of the good production calls in the sound category..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If sounding unique is sounding like a real turkey than yes..
> 
> And after running hundreds of custom pot calls, alot have nothing over some of the good production calls in the sound category..


 
Why is it then you choose to use custom calls? I assume you don't just like spending more money because it's fun...

We're spinning our wheels here. What does any of this have to do with the OP? You want to argue about something I said, PM me or start a new thread. 

And since I'm as guilty as you and TSS, I'll apoligize to Aaron for all of us.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

No need to apologize, just be ready for another order soon  actually, pm sent haha


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jason, I am not arguing with you.. But you are reading into my posts all wrong. I simply asked whether or not what we perceive to be different actually has a different tone or rhythm that a turkey recognizes as a turkey more so than what we perceive it to be. 

I am by no means a custom call snob.. I really don't care who built my call or what its made out of.. If someone built me a call out of a stabilized cow patty but screamed turkey I would run it.. But their are folks that run calls because a prominent call maker built it or because it has a look that they like.. 

_Why do I run custom calls_

I do not run custom calls to achieve some "unique: sound as you believe. I run custom calls, because I feel that I can run a pot call well enough to squeak every bit of turkey out of it. I know for a fact that the truly upper echelon custom calls have more "realistic" turkey talk in them. I strive to not give them something they have not heard, but I try to give them something they hear every day.. I want to exactly replicate a hen..I believe being "realistic" gives me an edge and a shot of confidence with every bird I strike. This time a year I sometimes develop a blister on my pointer finger from running a pot call.. I do not run calls year round because I believe its the only way I can kill turkeys, I also do it because I enjoy it. 

_Are custom calls better than production

_IME Yes and No.. The first year I went to the convention I was sorely disappointed.. I toured the exhibit hall with 3 good friends that can flat run a turkey call.. Touring booth after booth after booth and running countless calls at each I realized not all custom calls are created equal.. The majority of the calls were OK to poor.. I witnessed callmakers trying to attract attention to their booth and couldn't run the calls they were selling.. At the convention they have a custom call competition where there are table upon table where you can walk up and run the calls.. I was shocked to find calls on these tables that would not rollover, had no front end, would not kee kee etc etc.. These calls were truly far worse than a production call such as a Power Crystal, Knight and Hale Ol Yellar or HS world champion triple glass. If all I had available was the above customs and productions, I would choose the productions. Basically what I am getting at, is you need to wade through a bunch of junk to get to the gems.. "Caveat Emptor"

_Are Custom Calls for everyone

_The internet has helped to create a feeling that custom calls will instantly turn you into a better caller.. Working the booth, watching folks at other boots you realize the average hunter does not put the necessary time in to fully run a call to its maximum.. It is shocking the number of folks that run a pot smack dab in the middle, or run "Inside out yelps" coming from the middle up.. This guy can purchase the best pot calls out there and he will not be a better caller and will sound the same on a 120 dollar Supreme pot as he will a 20 dollar Primos Pot. Not saying the guy does not kill turkeys but he most likely will not benefit from the extra 100 dollars spent unless he is willing to put in the time.. I see the same thing with duck and goose.. A guy shows up with 1000 dollars worth of calls on his lanyard and produces sounds that are no better than what he could produce on a 20 dollar duck or goose call.. 

This is me with a box.. I rarely, but when I do I carry one of two production box calls.. Why? I have not put in the time to take my box calling to a higher level thus I would not benefit from buying a SS or Harwell etc etc until I put in the time.. I simply would not do those calls justice.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Jason, I am not arguing with you.. But you are reading into my posts all wrong. I simply asked whether or not what we perceive to be different actually has a different tone or rhythm that a turkey recognizes as a turkey more so than what we perceive it to be.
> 
> I am by no means a custom call snob.. I really don't care who built my call or what its made out of.. If someone built me a call out of a stabilized cow patty but screamed turkey I would run it.. But their are folks that run calls because a prominent call maker built it or because it has a look that they like..
> 
> ...


Tommy,

First, I'm am not trying to sell calls. Honestly.

Second, I agree with almost everything you posted. 

I am however, a firm believer that a call that sounds like a turkey, has all the characteristics of a true vocalization, but has that little something "extra" (Rasp, pitch, rollover, etc.) that most high-run calls don't produce, will result in more *pressured* bird kills. It is my experience, and that of nearly every serious turkey hunter I know. 

I completely agree that many custom calls have nothing, or in fact less than your name brand stuff. Many guys literally make a business selling calls because they look unique. Honestly, many exotic woods commonly used in calls are garbage. They sure look pretty though (I know, I've spent hundreds of dollars on pretty wood that is nothing but expensive kindling).

My opinion on custom calls though, and this will not change unless my experiences change, is that a high quality, strict tolerance, individually made call by the right maker will outpreform a mass produced call in the hands of the right user.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Tommy,
> 
> First, I'm am not trying to sell calls. Honestly.
> 
> ...


I did not think you entered the thread to sell a call.. 

Fair enough Jason we are closer on our thought than originally perceived


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I did not think you entered the thread to sell a call..
> 
> Fair enough Jason we are closer on our thought than originally perceived



Indeed we are. Good luck this season brother.


----------

